# immodium, should I try it ?



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I just purchased immodium advanced because I have IBS D... but after reading some of the experiences on here, I wonder if it is worth trying? Any suggestions, opinions ?


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

Immodium has saved my life and career. When lotronex was pulled I felt like my life was over. At that very time I needed to go back to teaching and was afraid I couldn't handle it. Well I take 2 after breakfast, 2 after lunch and maybe 1 after dinner. My explosive diarreah is totally controlled and I don't give a darn about lotronex (in fact I have about 10 left and am not even using them) I have taken my class on a big fieldtrip (popped a few extra) and am going to the mexico beaches at christmas. I'm not even worried about it anymore. My doctor told me its perfectly safe to take forever.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

So you take the Immodium before you have the diarrhea? I usually wait until after but of course by then its too late!!! It's safe to take one or two when you wake then? (just needing an opinion) My diarrhea is usually at its worst in the morning. That's when I'm feeling my worst also. :-( I also take vitamins and a small dosage of Klonopin.Thanks for any advice.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Rosie,I never come in this forum but I see your post is recent. I have had many people tell me to take the imodium at bed time so that during the morning it is already working. I have not tried this personally; I used to take it a couple of hours before I suspected I could be getting a bad case of D. Now I am so much better and less on the imodium but whenever I know the pressure will be too much I just have one. As a prevent med it works wonders and from what I have heard it is safe (doc said it was ok too). The only thing I do not like is when I have 2 or more (very seldom, but have done it) I get constipated and that could bring on some headache. However, I still prefer the headache over the D. I hope this helps some.


----------



## jaymacpherson (Jul 10, 2002)

Immodium is probably the only thing that's keeping me sane. I take one right before I go to sleep. And I'm usually good untill after supper , then it can go either way. But I can usually get most of my work done without too many problems. I also just eat small meals several times a day , too much at one time and it's a porcelin afternoon.


----------



## sueby (Jul 10, 2002)

I use immodium, when I know I need some extra reassurance. I make sure I give myself an hour's notice, before travelling, big shopping trips, or if I've had a recent slightly D motion. I discovered it a few months back when, while on a trip to the beach, I had a D attack, and my husband went off to buy something to "get me home". He came back with Immodium and within half hour I was feeling beter, and handled the hour trip home beautifully. Now I keep a packet of the stuff with me all the time. Less a problem now since I've started Metamucil 1 X day (I take a glass at night - and am now having regular firmer motions at an almost predictable time of day). So now Immodium is my back-stop. I'm hoping to return to my daily afternoon walks now that things are settling down.


----------



## karen3480 (Apr 11, 2002)

Immodium is a magical over the counter pill. It works better than Pepto for me.My mom has bought plain old Immodium and also Immodium Advanced, I dunno if it's psychological but they don't seem to work as well. I think regular Immodium paired with a few GasX work. The only small side effect that I have with Immodium is that sometimes if I take a whole pill the next day I have some bladder probs(can't pee) so I resolve this by only taking a half. I used to take Librax and that was the reason why I stopped taking it cuz I couldn't pee. But sometimes when you're really sick you gotta weigh which illness you'd rather have.


----------

